# two mated abandoned ring necked doves NEED HOME ASAP! Can ship!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

These people tried to let their PET ring necked doves go, and they spoke no english, so i had to help them catch them outside, and they just left them in the cage and walked away, so now i have them, and alas, cannot keep them for sooo many reasons i cant even count so i need a home ASAP. I can ship as i said. I live in Boston, if anyone has some suggestions, anything, that would be helpful, cause id hate to drop these guys off to the animal "rescue" league. What a joke that name is. Anyhow, i even posted on CL and i know thats not the best idea but ive been looking everywhere and cannot find a home locally, so here i am......
Email me at [email protected] if interested PLEASE!! 

Hace a great day, like to find a home before it gets too cold!!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

xxmoxiexx said:


> These people tried to let their PET ring necked doves go, and they spoke no english, so i had to help them catch them outside, and they just left them in the cage and walked away, so now i have them, and alas, cannot keep them for sooo many reasons i cant even count so i need a home ASAP. I can ship as i said. I live in Boston, if anyone has some suggestions, anything, that would be helpful, cause id hate to drop these guys off to the animal "rescue" league. What a joke that name is. Anyhow, i even posted on CL and i know thats not the best idea but ive been looking everywhere and cannot find a home locally, so here i am......
> Email me at [email protected] if interested PLEASE!!
> 
> Hace a great day, like to find a home before it gets too cold!!


I saw your post in CL, and was going to contact you. DO any members on here know if ringneck doves can live in my loft (separated from the pigeons), or would they have to be inside? If I can keep them in my loft, I would be happy to provide them with a home.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

ptras the doves would need extra heat if kept in the loft.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> ptras the doves would need extra heat if kept in the loft.


Would a heat lamp be sufficient?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 2 Ringnecks in the loft with my fantails right now, but was told I should bring them inside for the winter. I wish I didn't have to....they are very happy out there! I hate the thought of putting them in a cage for the winter


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just chiming in here...
In my experience, ringneck doves do not require any additional heat in winter. They just need some shelter from the elements, and wide flat perches to avoid frostbitten toes. They are hardy birds, just like pigeons. I never provide additional heat for mine in winter, and have had no issues.

The one exception was when I adopted a dove mid-winter who had been kept indoors all of his life. Since he had not had time to adjust to a temperature change, I kept him indoors through winter. But he's been outdoors ever since and has never had a problem.

They do need to be separated from pigeons though. Pigeons have a size advantage and can injure or kill ringneck doves if a disagreement breaks out.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

amoonswirl said:


> Just chiming in here...
> In my experience, ringneck doves do not require any additional heat in winter. They just need some shelter from the elements, and wide flat perches to avoid frostbitten toes. They are hardy birds, just like pigeons. I never provide additional heat for mine in winter, and have had no issues.
> 
> The one exception was when I adopted a dove mid-winter who had been kept indoors all of his life. Since he had not had time to adjust to a temperature change, I kept him indoors through winter. But he's been outdoors ever since and has never had a problem.
> ...


I have space where they can be separated, but my loft is unheated. I'm on the South Shore of Mass, so my climate is very similar to yours - maybe slightly milder. I would be happy to give these two doves a home if they don't require supplemental heat. I could put in a heat lamp, but would prefer not to.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Just chiming in here...
> In my experience, ringneck doves do not require any additional heat in winter. They just need some shelter from the elements, and wide flat perches to avoid frostbitten toes. They are hardy birds, just like pigeons. I never provide additional heat for mine in winter, and have had no issues.
> 
> The one exception was when I adopted a dove mid-winter who had been kept indoors all of his life. Since he had not had time to adjust to a temperature change, I kept him indoors through winter. But he's been outdoors ever since and has never had a problem.
> ...


Thanks for the info amoonswirl. Mine are in with my Fantails which are pretty docile. They also like to stay in the flight cage, even at night, that's what worries me. I do cover the flight cages with heavy plastic in the winter.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> Just chiming in here...
> In my experience, ringneck doves do not require any additional heat in winter. They just need some shelter from the elements, and wide flat perches to avoid frostbitten toes. They are hardy birds, just like pigeons. I never provide additional heat for mine in winter, and have had no issues.
> 
> The one exception was when I adopted a dove mid-winter who had been kept indoors all of his life. Since he had not had time to adjust to a temperature change, I kept him indoors through winter. But he's been outdoors ever since and has never had a problem.
> ...


I have heard the same thing as long as they are acclimated they do fine..


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Msfreebird said:


> Thanks for the info amoonswirl. Mine are in with my Fantails which are pretty docile. They also like to stay in the flight cage, even at night, that's what worries me. I do cover the flight cages with heavy plastic in the winter.


Well, I say that as a general rule - doves and pigeons should be separated. But to an extent, it does depend on the personalities of the birds. Some of my doves are obnoxious, and will taunt the pigeons regardless of their relative sizes - even docile pigeons wont put up with that for long, lol. 

I think that the doves will know to go inside the loft when the weather gets colder - but if you cover the flight pens they may not even need to. You could always change your mind and bring them inside if they seem to be suffering. 

I am sure you know to let them warm up gradually because sudden warming can cause ruptured air sacs...but I have to mention that anyway in case other people reading the thread are not aware of that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Well, I say that as a general rule - doves and pigeons should be separated. But to an extent, it does depend on the personalities of the birds. Some of my doves are obnoxious, and will taunt the pigeons regardless of their relative sizes - even docile pigeons wont put up with that for long, lol.
> 
> I think that the doves will know to go inside the loft when the weather gets colder - but if you cover the flight pens they may not even need to. You could always change your mind and bring them inside if they seem to be suffering.
> 
> I am sure you know to let them warm up gradually because sudden warming can cause ruptured air sacs...but I have to mention that anyway in case other people reading the thread are not aware of that.


Thank you so much for the info  I have a large 'hospital room' in my basement (which is empty right now!), with about 10 cages and crates. There is only 1 small window, so I keep a florescent light on during the day for the birds when their in there. They are so happy in the loft, I would hate to stick them down there by themselves


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

these birds i believe were mistreated because they are very shy and start to shake if u get near, though they are warming up to me and know i mean no harm in the short time ive had them. So amoonswirl, u have doves and pigeons in your loft? Can they get out and fly free? I'm afraid since these have been indoor caged birds all their life if they got out they wouldnt know to get back in. I do believe they need a heat lamp cause the window was open on a day it went down to 50's and they were cuddled up and shaking, and i do believe they need a seperate area cause they would be miserable with pigeons picking on them, which i am almost POSITIVE they would do....Any way you could do this cause so far i am at a loss for a home? Anyone else has been, well, i'm weary of them and will take my time to make sure they have a good home. 
Any way you could train them to go out and back into loft? Do u let your pigeons out of loft? I just know they are ripe for picking by predators and if one died the other would be DEVASTATED!!! They are TRULY in love......
is there anyone else on here showing interest in adopting if ptras doesnt want to spend the time acclimating these birds to his loft and adding the heat lamp and seperate area? Yes u may have to bring them in when its really cold but i have a cage that they can go in, the cage the people abandoned them in, its small but would suffice for a winter in. And maybe they;ll get along with pigeons, who knows? But i doubt it cause bully pigeons can smell shyness in birds and these guys would be ripe for picking at.....


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

xxmoxiexx said:


> these birds i believe were mistreated because they are very shy and start to shake if u get near, though they are warming up to me and know i mean no harm in the short time ive had them. So amoonswirl, u have doves and pigeons in your loft? Can they get out and fly free? I'm afraid since these have been indoor caged birds all their life if they got out they wouldnt know to get back in. I do believe they need a heat lamp cause the window was open on a day it went down to 50's and they were cuddled up and shaking, and i do believe they need a seperate area cause they would be miserable with pigeons picking on them, which i am almost POSITIVE they would do....Any way you could do this cause so far i am at a loss for a home? Anyone else has been, well, i'm weary of them and will take my time to make sure they have a good home.
> Any way you could train them to go out and back into loft? Do u let your pigeons out of loft? I just know they are ripe for picking by predators and if one died the other would be DEVASTATED!!! They are TRULY in love......
> is there anyone else on here showing interest in adopting if ptras doesnt want to spend the time acclimating these birds to his loft and adding the heat lamp and seperate area? Yes u may have to bring them in when its really cold but i have a cage that they can go in, the cage the people abandoned them in, its small but would suffice for a winter in. And maybe they;ll get along with pigeons, who knows? But i doubt it cause bully pigeons can smell shyness in birds and these guys would be ripe for picking at.....


I have a separate area in my loft that they could go, but I don't like the idea of using a heat lamp. I'm not willing to take them in the house, as we have a cat, and I'm pretty sure it would get no rest when trying to figure out how to access the cage.

Ringneck doves should not be flown, as they do not have a homing instinct. If someone else takes them to keep in a loft, they should be prisoners.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i do believe they would need a heat lamp. Ive had my cats around the cage. I just tell them NO harshly when they they to get their paws in and now they just stare at them....


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

xxmoxiexx said:


> i do believe they would need a heat lamp. Ive had my cats around the cage. I just tell them NO harshly when they they to get their paws in and now they just stare at them....


Your cats must be more disciplined than mine. We are not going to have caged birds in the house.

I understand if you do not want to place them with me due to the unheated loft. Good luck with finding them homes.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks!! PLEASE will people reply to this so it stays relevant and PLEASE ask around, i need a home for them..


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know i finally found a home for these two...  someone i know and lives close by and has an artists loft so they can fly free when they want also. And i can visit whenever, so i am excited... just wanted to let you all know.. 
also, how do you know if doves are mating? They used to coo just in the morning but now they started ALL the time, i wondered if that meant anything???


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank goodness, that must be a weight off your mind, and to have them close is even better.

Lucky you took them in and cared enough to find a good home.
As far as the cooing goes well all I can say is my pigeons never stop when they're in mating mode right up until they're eventually sitting on eggs, so....watch this space!

Good luck to them

Janet


----------

